# Kansas Shriners May Have To Change Their Name



## My Freemasonry (Apr 10, 2016)

​The Nobles of Isis Shrine Temple in Salina, Kansas are having an unfortunate identity problem, thanks to current events.

From the KWCH-TV website yesterday:


_One word is raising many questions._ 
_"We kept thinking it would go away, calm down, and basically as of right now, it's been worse."_ 
_John Gilpin is a part of Isis Shriners, a non-profit that helps children in need with medical expenses, about 1,500 members meet at their temple in Salina. _ 
_"We talk about it for a while, go off on something else, and try to forget it, but it keeps coming back."_ 
_He says the word Isis comes from an Egyptian Greek goddess, not to be confused with the terrorist group that is also known as ISIS. _ 
_"All we can do it explain it to them and tell them what we are doing."The charity has had the name since 1927._ 
_"We are the oldest corporation in the state of Kansas, but we would hate to lose that."_​
Apparently, the public is having a tough time differentiating between radical Islamic terrorists and portly, middle-aged, white gentlemen wearing fezzes and driving smallish go-karts in local parades. 

To read or watch the whole story, CLICK HERE. 

Continue reading...


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 10, 2016)

For a while the news and various diplomats have been trying to use the acronym ISIL.  Maybe someone in ISIS opened up a history book and discovered the name of the Goddess their movement is using.

I figure it's fine as the name of a group that draws from the Thousand and One Arabian Nights.


----------



## Classical (Apr 10, 2016)

I thought the Christian Fundies were more upset at the Egyptian Goddess, but oh well....


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 11, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> For a while the news and various diplomats have been trying to use the acronym ISIL.  Maybe someone in ISIS opened up a history book and discovered the name of the Goddess their movement is using.


ISIS stands for the "Islamic State in Iraq and Syria". That was the original name of the movement. They later adopted "ISIL", meaning "The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant", adding the surrounding area including modern-day Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Palestine and Jordan.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 11, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> ISIS stands for the "Islamic State in Iraq and Syria". That was the original name of the movement. They later adopted "ISIL", meaning "The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant", adding the surrounding area including modern-day Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Palestine and Jordan.



Don't you think it's funny these "ISIS/ISIL"  guys would come up with a name in English rather than a language native to them ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 11, 2016)

We translated it.  They call them selves ISIS but in Arabic

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 11, 2016)

You don't want to know what I call them!


----------

